
The future of ad blocking - AndrewDucker
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/04/14/the-future-of-ad-blocking/
======
LeoPanthera
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14116413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14116413)

------
craigds
uBlock Origin in Firefox on Android still seems quite effective against ads on
Facebook

------
blauditore
I find extreme stances towards ads somewhat silly. If you're consuming a free
service like Facebook, it's reasonable for the provider to show ads along with
it. As long as they're not intrusive, taking extreme measures to hide them
seems a bit unfair.

I'm also using ad blockers, because some websites just go way too far. But I
wouldn't consider Facebook one of them.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I'm curious why you think it's "unfair". Can you give an argument why Facebook
owns the attention of its users?

~~~
blauditore
You're not forced to consume the service. If you do, you "pay" by seeing ads.

Imagine you play in an amateur football team and get provided with sportswear
by a sponsor, but it has their logo on it. Now it also wouldn't be fair to rip
those off.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Show me the signed contract. With a promotional deal with sportswear there is
a contract, where's the contract here?

Let's stretch this analogy a bit. Let's say I watch broadcast television with
ad breaks. Except every single ad break I either go to the kitchen to get a
snack, go to the bathroom, or go do something else. Every time completely
missing 100% of the ad. Is this "wrong"? Did I not "pay"? Why? Would the
broadcaster be legally within their rights to come to my home strap me into a
chair and force me to watch 15 minutes of ads (that I missed) for every hour
of content I watched on their network? Would they be within their rights to
send me a bill for the content because I decided to spend the time urinating
instead of consuming their advertisements?

